# How do you clean or brush dog's teeth?



## BeckyBeagal

*What is the best way to clean your dog's teeth? What do you do to remove that tarter buildup and prevent tooth decay? Should you brush your dog's teeth, or take him for dental care  This thread will help answer those common questions. - Dave|Xoxide*

Hey Forum families


I saw a lot of product on the internet or petco. There is toothpaste + brush set, a fluid that you put in the water so that your dogs teeth are taken care of every time they drink water. (Like gurgle mouth wash I guess).

I don't think cleaning process is not same as we do. You don't really make dogs gurgle and spit out the water do you?  

Please teach me how to clean teeth and let me know which formula you prefer or works best? Thank you.


----------



## britishbandit

I've never had any luck brusing my dogs teeth, they just gnaw on the brush and lick the doggy toothpaste off. I havn't attempted that in YEARS!! LOL

I give mine bones, chews, dental toys (Maya is part RAW fed also), and about once a week I wipe their teeth and gumlines with gauze. It's soft, and the ridges pick up a lot. It's also a lot easier than brushing, and dogs seem to be much more accpeting of a "rub" with a piece of gauze on your finger than a brush shoved into their mouths. LOL


----------



## Wimble Woof

I prefer the natural way... bones.
















At approx 8 years old.... nice white puppy like teethies.


----------



## Nagem

I have to say that no matter how much I brushed my dogs teeth, there was still plaque that I just could not get off. I have started giving him raw meaty bones and that plaque is now gone. I could not believe how clean his teeth were afterwards. He's had all the commercial products available that are supposed to clean his teeth, but the results are not even comparable to the results of the raw meaty bones.


----------



## Elijah

For some people and some dogs-no big thing. As for me, I'd take him/her either to the vet or a groomer for a good cleaning at a minimum of once a year. Many diseases can start in their mouth besides tooth decay and horrendous breath! Don't skimp on oral hygiene whether you attempt it or have a professional do it.


----------



## briteday

I have a papillon that has horrible teeth so I have done lots of dental care, with good success.

First, if the vet says they need a dental then get it done. It is easier to keep clean teeth in good shape, almost impossible to clean up an existing mess.

Second, I brush my paps teeth every night before crating. Make friends with your dog while watching tv or something, get them all relaxed. This takes some practice to get the dog to ALLOW you to do the brushing. My pap sits on top of her crate for me. I put a folded bath towel on the crate so she doesn't slide around. I use a battery operated Colgate Motion brush because it has a very small brush head, easy to get into tight spots. Also,cheap...can be had at Walmart for less than $7.
I use the Petrodex poultry dog toothpaste. Don't put gobs on, just enough to cover the brush head. Never use human toothpaste. I set a timer for 3 minutes (4 when I first started). I put my index finger in the dogs mouth and pull back the lips to keep it out of the way. And I keep my finger between the upper and lower molars so that I can get a good brushing on them without her closing her mouth down and covering them up. (I have a small dog with small teeth, if your dog bites down hard you may have to put a small corner of a washcloth in there to keep the jaw open) So I start on one side way in the back, do the upper and lower molars, be sure to look for a tiny tooth behind the molar (I don't know if all dogs have them but my pap does). I work the upper and lower molars moving forward a bit until you get the upper and lower little teeth in front of the molars, about up to the incisors (the long teeth). Re-load with toothpaste and start on the molars, etc on the other side, up to the incisors. Re-load one last time and do the incisors and front teeth, upper and lower. If you still have time on the timer go back to the areas where your dog seems to accumulate the most plaque and staining. 

Third, because our dog has severe gingivitis (you will see a red line above the tooth and lots of plaque usually at the top of those teeth, maybe even some bleeding) and we are trying to avoid it for the future (gingivitis is a bacterial accumulation and can migrate to the heart and kidneys over time) the vet did an application of a new product called Oravet while she did the last dental. The application at the vet lasts a few weeks. Then they send you home with a home care pack that has 8 small containers of the product, large dogs would use one pack each week. But for smaller dogs, you could get at least two applications per packet so it would last you about 16 weeks or maybe even more. It is a gel type thing and I find it works better when slightly warmed, melted a little otherwise it has a slippery waxy consistency. So while I'm brushing the dog on Sunday night I leave the packet on top of the stove where my pilot light is. I have also heard that you can microwave it slightly if you take off the foil cover first. After brushing, then I have the Oravet gel right near me, use the washcloth to dry off an area to apply the gel (I find it sticks better if the teeth are dry), and apply it along the gumline, working all the way around just like the brushing pattern. The give you applicators in the kit. Kit costs $25.

Fourth, because the cat formula has worked wonders for my cat who has also been a dental waiting to happen! I buy the Science Diet dog oral care chunks for my dogs. $10/bag at Petco or similar store. I don't feed them as food because the ingredients are not high quality. But when my dogs go out specifically after eating (2x/day) I give them an oral kibble when they come in, hoping to scrape some of the plaque off from the meal. So one bag lasts me for 3-4 months or so with two dogs, 4 chunks per day total. 

Lastly, I do allow limited chewing on pork pizzle type sticks. Limited, my dogs get to chew on them for an hour or two while I watch tv at night, maybe 3x/week. I was buying the beef bully sticks but I got weirded out when mad cow and CJ disease became issues with beef, US or not. (I work in a medical lab and we get to read all the journals) I rarely (maybe 2x/year I buy) give a rawhide flip chip, roll, or knotted bone that I buy at Walmart $3/package...used to be Dr Dentley brand, now I think they are Hartly or something like that, made by Hartz, has a blue strip at the top of the package... they are impregnated with an enzyme (hexophospate???) that creates something similar to a peroxide reaction in the mouth with saliva. It has good studies proving its usefulness. Don't be fooled by "dental chews" that list parsley extract, chlorophyll, mint, baking soda, etc as the active ingredient. They will only mask the doggy breath, not treat the cause. You can purchase CET chews at the vet's office or Petrodex chews at most pet store but they are much more expensive and contain the same enzyme ingredient as the Walmart chews.

Of course I also keep a big supply of rope toys, nylabones (mine like the blue bumpy ones), kongs, etc. Anything to keep them massaging those teeth and gums every day. 

Besides rawhide the only thing I avoid is Greenies. They seem to be the hot thing on the market right now but I've heard some stuff from my vet about dogs getting really sick from eating them. 

Your dog will probably have nice teeth, most dogs do. And you will probably only need a few of the things that I use, and much less frequently, except for daily brushing. A dental cleaning costs $250+ in my area at the cheapest vet. So consider the small expense of the products above to be quite a savings over a vet dental.


----------



## DoggieLover

Nagem said:


> He's had all the commercial products available that are supposed to clean his teeth, but the results are not even comparable to the results of the raw meaty bones.


This might be a stupid question, but where do you get raw meaty bones from?


----------



## britishbandit

DoggieLover said:


> This might be a stupid question, but where do you get raw meaty bones from?


Butcher, grocery store....


----------



## Cheetah

Although I teach ALL my dogs to accept teeth brushing, I hardly ever brush their teeth, because I give them RMBs and bison/beef marrow bones and it keeps their teeth cleaner than anything else I've ever tried!


----------



## DoggieLover

britishbandit said:


> Butcher, grocery store....


Do you ask for a specific cut/type of meat? Are some better for dogs than others?


----------



## Cheetah

I give mine chicken necks/wings (these are RMBs), and beef/bison femurs (I believe these are rec bones though, not RMBs). I think you can give chicken backs as well, and I used to give beef knuckles until one landed my BC mix at the E-vet lol... she broke off a piece of that knuckle and it nearly caused an obstruction. $245 is too much to pay for a beef knuckle more than once lmao. >@[email protected]<

I gave pheasant necks once when I ended up with some. I would also love to know what other RMBs would work and are safe. I want to give my dogs more variety, and I just stumbled upon a private meat place that has things like rabbit and venison!


----------



## lovemygreys

As others have mentioned, raw bones are the best. Actually, a variety of RMBs is best, since they will chew different types of bones differently.

You want a size appropriate bone. A chicken neck, for most dogs, will do little to nothing in terms of teeth cleaning. Most dogs can swallow them whole or after only one crunch. A turkey neck, OTOH, is much larger than a chicken neck and will be much more beneficial for most dogs. However, take a tiny little chihuahua and a turkey neck may be too large, and a chicken neck may be more appropriately sized.

Raw bones we giver our greyhounds (50-70 lbs) - chicken backs or chicken frames. Turkey necks or wings. Deer femurs (if they are still pretty meaty) or shoulder blades. Pigs feet. RAW beef marrow bones (not smoked). Rabbit (usually 1/3 or 1/2 a rabbit). Basically anything is pretty much fair game as long as it is RAW.

A dog can chip a tooth on a heavy, weight bearing bone of a large animal (i.e. cow femur), so some people avoid those types of bones. We will still give them as long as they are meaty and sinewy. The goal is for the dog to pull and scrape the meat from the bone, not necessarily try to crack the bone open like a big jaw breaker. 

Here's Stella working over a meaty deer leg (usually free during hunting season from butchers who process hunter's deer)


----------



## BeckyBeagal

Thank you very much for all of you. I guess answer is the RAW bones. 
Do they sell bones only at the grocery stores? or chicken, turkey necks?


----------



## lovemygreys

BeckyBeagal said:


> Thank you very much for all of you. I guess answer is the RAW bones.
> Do they sell bones only at the grocery stores? or chicken, turkey necks?


You can get them from a grocery store or a butcher. I look for sales and stock up the freezer  There may also be a raw feeding co-op in your area (many of the groups have yahoo lists you can subscribe to). These groups buy in bulk from a meat distributor and often get better deals than you would at a grocery store.

We get chicken frames from a chicken plant near Atlanta....which is right next to a dog food factory, ironically LOL You have to buy at least a 40 pound box from them though. Most meat distributors require bulk sales, if they deal at all with selling to the general public. You can look through your phone book and start calling around. 

With only a few dogs, though, it's probably just easier to buy from the grocery store. Ethnic grocery stores often sell bones and bits that some of the more mainstream stores may not, so don't pass those by!


----------



## briteday

I think the most important thing if you are going to feed raw bones is, first be sure to freeze the meat thoroughly, time needed for freezing varies by animal species to kill parasites and bacteria (having seen my fair share of parasites and salmonella in the medical lab)

And only feed bones when supervised. You are still at risk of the dog choking, perforating an intestine with a sharp piece that was swallowed, or chipping a tooth. But I know that lots of you feed bones with out any problems. But the new guys should be aware of some of the pitfalls of feeding bones.


----------



## BeckyBeagal

Thanks again, When you feed necks, do you take the skin off?

After you freeze the bone, you defrost it before you feed dogs?

Once you give a piece of bone (mine is beagle, I guess small bone would be find) how long can they chew on it without risking of getting other bacteria?
hours? a day?

Actually I have beef bone in my freezer right now. but very small, about half of an inch high, 2 inches wide. You can see brown stuff inside(is this marrow?), will it be too small for her? She has bad habit to just swallow food w/o chewing them. 

Wawoo so many question, I am new to this and want to educate myself before harming my dog in any way. I think you guys understand. Thank you so much, you guys are awesome


----------



## Cheetah

lovemygreys said:


> A chicken neck, for most dogs, will do little to nothing in terms of teeth cleaning. Most dogs can swallow them whole or after only one crunch.


Hmmm... mine don't swallow them...


----------



## luv4gsds

Here go BeckyBeagal. This is a good website about feeding raw. Lauri is on the same German Shepherd forum that I am on.
http://www.rawdogranch.com/


----------



## Wimble Woof

Heres a list of links for raw feeding ( you dont have to consider the whole raw fed thing,) but in those links are great tips and "safety" measures to take.
http://www.dogforums.com/5-dog-food-forum/4362-thinking-about-feeding-raw.html#post30330


----------



## BeckyBeagal

LUV & Wolf-


Thank you for your info. The sites you gave me were great if you are considering barfing your pet. However I am not even considering it now, I just want to feed the RAW bones to keep clean teeth. Briteday replied to freeze the bones. Thus other question rose up: do you defrost before you give it to your pet? How long is safe time frame for my dog to chew on raw bone, hour or a day?  If anybody can answer these, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Nagem

Don't defrost them in the microwave. Leave them in the sink to defrost. You don't want them heated up at all or that defeats part of the purpose. 
The time it takes to chew a bone really depends on the dog. The big round bones with marrow in them can take a while for most dogs to finish, while other bones can take half of an hour. While I am not sure how hard the bones are in chicken backs, things like lamb shoulder don't take most dogs too long to finish off (under half of an hour). I would just watch your dog to see what kind of chewer she is, and if you can't watch her until she finishes the bone just take it away and give it back to her when you can watch her again.


----------



## merrow

i freeze for atleast 24 hours defrost in the frigde or warm water if i forget 
i usally get his stuff out the night b4 and then what he dosnt eat gets bin well then he lab gets it and if she is full the cat has a go  hen i get it out the next day, but thats me and teddy is a bit funny, i no ppl whos dog will take a bone and berry it and dig it up later that week like thay would if they were wild.

xxx good luck and hope u have shiny teeth soon


----------



## luv4gsds

Well after a while a raw bones will start to smell some what. I freeze them but I thaw them out before hand. It is very hard for a dog to get parasites and bacteria from raw. If the dog has a weak immune system then you want to be causes about parasites and bacteria. But dog's have shorter digestive tract than humans.


----------



## DoggieLover

Great info! One last question - I heard that giving pig's ears, bully sticks, etc to a dog to chew on can cause soft poop/diarrhea in some dogs (or salmonella?). Is there a chance of the same thing happening with RAW bones?


----------



## BeckyBeagal

One more question-

How often do you have to feed RAW bones to keep teeth clean? Once a week, several times a week? I appreciate your answer.


----------



## OC_Spirit

I feed my guys raw bones straight from the freezer 1-3 times a week. Once a week should do it for keeping his teeth pearly white  

During the winter time I leave the bones out up until spring when the weather goes above freezing. Once its above freezing I pick all the bones up and throw them out and after that bones only get left out for a few hours at a time before being picked up and thrown out. If not they tend to get full of maggots *ewwww*


----------



## Jillibeanz72

My vet once said put a little baking soda on your finger and massage your dog's teeth. It's inexpensive, works nicely, and is not traumatic for your dog.


----------



## BeckyBeagal

OC_Spirit said:


> I feed my guys raw bones straight from the freezer 1-3 times a week. Once a week should do it for keeping his teeth pearly white
> 
> During the winter time I leave the bones out up until spring when the weather goes above freezing. Once its above freezing I pick all the bones up and throw them out and after that bones only get left out for a few hours at a time before being picked up and thrown out. If not they tend to get full of maggots *ewwww*



OC-

So you don't defrost your bones? and where do you buy chicken or turkey neck? I haven't seen them any where yet.



Jillibeanz72 said:


> My vet once said put a little baking soda on your finger and massage your dog's teeth. It's inexpensive, works nicely, and is not traumatic for your dog.



It does sound good too. I will try it. Thank you


----------



## OC_Spirit

Nope no defrosting, they are able to get the marrow out faster that way and I use the bones as a time-passer too so that would defeat the purpose. Plus then in the summer time the bones are kinda like a ""popcicle"" for them, they really enjoy it!

I get my turkey necks from my work. I work at a restaraunt and we prep all our turkey ourselves so then I just ask for the bits to be kept. I get the necks and a few other parts too. although lately they''ve been getting pre-prepped turkeys so I may have to go elsewhere to get necks. I''ll probably just go where my work is getting the turkeys from.


----------



## Gracie Doodle

I had a problem cleaning my dogs teeth. I started by using boiullian on my finger, just to get him used to it then graduated to doggy toothpaste on my finger, then doggy toothpaste on a brush. I found that it's easier using the finger brush. I found this kit online, works great, has all the essentials to try, see what works, without spending a ton of money

http://www.heavenforpets.com/Health...ails/Dental-Doggy-Dent-Full-Starter-Kit.aspx?


----------



## Alex25

*Re: How do you clean dog's teeth?*

Hi,

you could just use a toothbrush, but you can also buy some calcium and 
some local oral Hygen products from this pet pharmacy.

Hope it helps

Alex


----------



## Ginny01OT

*Re: How do you clean dog's teeth?*

I use a finger toothbrush you can get at your local petstore along with pet tailored toothpaste. Three times a week I give him a Nylabone dental chew--NO GREENIES!

I should add that the dental chew is only given under my supervision and when it gets small enough that it can be swallowed whole I take it away.


----------



## Geezer

*Re: How do you clean dog's teeth?*

Has anyone used any of the probiotic sprinkles that you can put on a dog's food? I use one called DentaTreat made by Wysong. It has a cheese base, so dogs love the stuff and it is full of active bacteria cultures that fight plaque and tarter as well as other mouth problems (sores, bad breath, etc.). 

I have also tried using a seaweed formula called PlaqueOff by ProDen. But I am being very careful because my dog is on ThyroTabs at present (seaweed and Thyroid hormone can have a bad reaction).

My Golden Retriever used to have a very bad plaque problem that resulted in sore gums. After having a scraping under anesthetic by the vet, I have used this stuff ever since and it seem to really do the job.

Oh, and I also give her a Pedagree Dentabone once a day. After hearing some scary stuff about giving raw bones, Dentabones and Dentastix are the only "bones" I give her any more.

Geezer


----------



## BeckyBeagal

*Re: How do you clean dog's teeth?*



Geezer said:


> Has anyone used any of the probiotic sprinkles that you can put on a dog's food? I use one called DentaTreat made by Wysong. It has a cheese base, so dogs love the stuff and it is full of active bacteria cultures that fight plaque and tarter as well as other mouth problems (sores, bad breath, etc.).
> 
> I have also tried using a seaweed formula called PlaqueOff by ProDen. But I am being very careful because my dog is on ThyroTabs at present (seaweed and Thyroid hormone can have a bad reaction).
> 
> My Golden Retriever used to have a very bad plaque problem that resulted in sore gums. After having a scraping under anesthetic by the vet, I have used this stuff ever since and it seem to really do the job.
> 
> Oh, and I also give her a Pedagree Dentabone once a day. After hearing some scary stuff about giving raw bones, Dentabones and Dentastix are the only "bones" I give her any more.
> 
> Geezer


Seasweed and Thyroid hormone bad reaction??? I am from Korea and it is home or natural remedy to eat lots of seaweed product to be better from Thyroid problem.


----------



## gizmobaby

if you use raw meaty bones, how long should they chew the bones for?


----------



## Lonewolfblue

For Betty, I give her both beef soup bones and beef ribs. She loves chicken, but it really gives her gas. As for the bones, I just let her work on it for several days.


----------



## poodleholic

I use an electric toothbrush with Petzine gel (www.petzine.com). Removes stains and built-up tartar to the point of amazing. 

My dogs also get raw bones.


----------



## BeckyBeagal

After I got information from other Dog Forum families here, I started to give her raw bones or cooked bones (beef or pork)-she loves them, her teeth is white as snow. I don't give her regularly, just whenever we have bones left over. Hope it helps.


----------



## LMH

I don't think giving cooked bones is ever a good idea. It changes the whole biological structure making them more susceptible to splinter and break off with sharp edges. 
Anywhoo..I give my dog raw turkey necks, he loves crunching through those and I give beef ribs cuts and marrow bones. I tried giving raw chicken twice and that was a big mistake! I figure the chicken in my parts just isn't reliable to be clean enough to give him raw. he does fine with cooked chicken. With rawa chicken he thew up violently. I felt really bad about it. I also give smoked turkey neckes because it is mostly cartlidge and only small pieces of bone. he crunches threw those as well.


----------



## Bailizzle812

Our dog likes to get his teeth brushed...we kind of made a game out of it so now everytime he sees me get his brush and toothpaste he runs around in circles and then comes sits on my lap and lets me brush them..i guess we got lucky with that one...

Also, are greenies bad for the dog?


----------



## ChrissyBz

I'm going to throw my name on top of the pile and say RMB and Big beef bones. My little ones get chicken wings. Since I started this, even with giving them homecooked wet food, their teeth sparkle. Even our old 11 yo Rottie's teeth are shiny white.

Bailizzle812: Theres a LOT of bad press on greenies. I've stopped giving them.


----------



## AkiraleShiba

There is actually a big lawsuit against the company that makes Geenies, so I,d rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Mamanem

I am totally confused. I've heard all my life to never give chicken bones to a dog because they will choke on them!! Most all these post say chicken is Ok. Have I been taught incorrectly? I have a Bichon........ do I just give her a whole chicken neck or wing? Boil it first, or what? And, thanks.........


----------



## AkiraleShiba

Mamanem said:


> I am totally confused. I've heard all my life to never give chicken bones to a dog because they will choke on them!! Most all these post say chicken is Ok. Have I been taught incorrectly? I have a Bichon........ do I just give her a whole chicken neck or wing? Boil it first, or what? And, thanks.........


The point is not to process them to avoid the danger of spliters ... I know a lot of people that give whole chicken necks to their dogs but I never did myself. I am pretty sure some one else more knowledgeable about which parts of chicken bones should be given will answer.


----------



## Lonewolfblue

Mamanem said:


> I am totally confused. I've heard all my life to never give chicken bones to a dog because they will choke on them!! Most all these post say chicken is Ok. Have I been taught incorrectly? I have a Bichon........ do I just give her a whole chicken neck or wing? Boil it first, or what? And, thanks.........


Be confused no longer. Why do chicken legs splinter? It is because they are cooked. Raw chicken legs are fine, they will not splinter, and is perfectly ok for dogs to eat. The cooking causes the bones to become brittle, and they will then splinter and not be safe.


----------



## tag_in_spe

Ahhh my dog has a cavity.. It's hard to get a good look at it.. and even harder to get a picture of .. I don't understand why the vet didn't say anything about it! Maybe it's just a chipped tooth? I don't think so though.. it has discoloration to it.. What do I need to do to help prevent cavities? I'm already changing his diet, possibly to Core by Wellness. Would a dental bone work?


----------



## Sharon R.

Vets will not agree with the whole bones thing. Ignore them. Raw bones are great for your dog. I feed a good amount of chicken leg quarters (I have 3 large dogs), also chicken backs, turkey necks, beef and pork ribs. But if you don't want to go to a completely raw diet, another good thing for cleaning teeth is raw carrots. I feed almost no veggies to my dogs, but they really enjoy carrots. I usually give them one a day each as a snack.


----------



## mosbysmom

I found this thread when looking for information on raw bones - so much good info here!

I've gotten Mosby more used to brushing but I don't keep up with it regularly so I wanted to try raw bones mixed in with some of this other treats. I also give him dental treats like Bright Bites. That combined with brushing seems to be doing well.

How messy are raw bones when dogs chew them? Mosby's favorite spot to take treats to chew on it on the carpeted-landing of my stairs...a spot that stains easily...


----------



## GatsbysMom

mosbysmom said:


> How messy are raw bones when dogs chew them? Mosby's favorite spot to take treats to chew on it on the carpeted-landing of my stairs...a spot that stains easily...


I would also like to know how messy raw bones are... and if they stain... I live in the city, so it's not possible for me to throw the bone and the dog out in the yard together.


----------



## zhaor

GatsbysMom said:


> I would also like to know how messy raw bones are... and if they stain... I live in the city, so it's not possible for me to throw the bone and the dog out in the yard together.


Well it is a bloody bone .
You want bones with meat on them cause that's what the dog's pulling off with their teeth. I find tendons on the bone to work well as it takes more chewing to rip off.

I have my dog in the bathroom since our bathroom is tiled. Plus then it make me have to clean the bathroom . A kitchen floor would work too but I don't let my dog in the kitchen anymore.


----------



## Keechak

The raw bones I give to my dogs do not stain the carpet. But just to be safe I do gently wash the carpet after they are done. but usually the dog licks up any flavor left in the carpet and does a pretty good job of cleaning it for you.


----------



## hanksimon

To summarize a few items:

1. Never give cooked bones b/c they can splinter causing significant damage to a dog's mouth and intestines.
2. Also, don't give "Hard" frozen things to dogs, b/c the cold can increase the possbility of cracked teeth. Instead, let the items partially thaw. Frozen meat (and frozen bananas) may be soft enough for chewing. Solid ice is too hard and too cold - according to my Vet.
3. My Dentist gives raw turkey necks to his poodles.

However -
1. My Vet "will not let" me give raw bones to my retriever, b/c he a very strong chewer and he swallows everything. So, the Vet is concerned about sharp corners or large pieces, even with raw bones. The Vet has no problem with raw bones - only with certain dogs... and mine is one of them.

2. So, I brush his teeth every two or three days... but first I had the Vet clean the dog's teeth very well, b/c brushing doesn't remove all plaque and tartar, after forming. However, with good brushing, I have avoided further dental cleanings. (I use the toothpaste from PetsMart)

3. I have a Lab and my technique is not special. I call him over, stick one hand in his mouth to hold the lips back, and brush with the other hand (top then bottom teeth), while he "fights" me to lick and chew on the brush. It's a great game to him - maybe of keep away.

4. I do the right side, then I put a little more paste on and do the left side. Then as reward, I let him lick the brush. I don't brush for a specific time, I brush for location starting at the back of the top and moving forward on each tooth, trying to physically brush anything away. Then I return to the back of the bottom teeth and try to brush up to massage gums and brush anything away. Every 3 days seems to work fine.

5. I give him a carrot every day with his food, but I haven't seen that the special dog food or that the carrot can replace brushing.

And my Vet is happy with my dog's teeth... so I'm satisfied.

- Hank Simon


----------



## SandyPuppy

*Re: How do you clean dog's teeth?*



BeckyBeagal said:


> Seasweed and Thyroid hormone bad reaction??? I am from Korea and it is home or natural remedy to eat lots of seaweed product to be better from Thyroid problem.


That explains the reaction. The meds and the seaweed probably have the same affect, thus giving both would basically be the same as overdosing.


----------



## LilMissSunshine

*Re: How do you clean dog's teeth?*

kenya is on the raw diet, so gets raw bones obviously. her teeth are pearly white 

but ive heard of a baby toothbrush/hydrogen peroxide or baking soda works well for dogs.. 

my moms bichon is on a normal dog food diet (wellness) but also gets raw bones twice a week for his teeth and they are perfect! my vet says he has the best teeth for a 6 year old toy breed he has ever seen









and kenya!










also, dunno if this is anything but kenya LOVES to have the hose sprayed in/around her mouth on the "shower" setting lol my mom calls it water flossing!


----------



## Chevy16

I was just wondering what is a good age to start feeding them raw bones. 
I have a boxer that is 10 wks?

The vet just gave me a tooth brush and paste so im going to try that but if it doesnt work then ill go to useing bones.

Boxers dont really have big teeth right now in the front at this age he really has to use his back teeth alot for hard treats and his food? 

just wondering what age ?
Thanks


----------



## Keechak

I wouldn't bother cleaning puppy teeth, they are just going to fall out anyways.


----------



## Binkalette

I've been using Petzlife Oral gell.. I dont' know how well it works yet, though it's got great reviews.. Neither of my dogs have any plaque on their teeth yet anyway.. Zoey turns 1 on Saturday, and Maggie is only 5 months sooo.. I'm hoping it works well enough to keep the tarter at bay though.. the gell and tooth brushing is pretty much my only option because my husband doesn't want to feed them anything raw...


----------



## Chevy16

Very true. lol ..

so after they get all their big boy teeth lol


----------



## Lynnj

We keep an eye on their teeth and Brian, in particular, has a bit of a problem with tartar buildup but to date we have never had to have them cleaned at the vet.

Our first dog, Maggie, had her teeth cleaned at the dentist once. She had a lump removed, and our vet thought it would be a good idea to have her teeth cleaned while she's under.


----------



## moluno

Chevy16 said:


> Very true. lol ..
> 
> so after they get all their big boy teeth lol


It would still be a good idea to get him used to a toothbrush before then. Even if you rely on RMBs and end up never using the brush... might as well get him to like it just in case. I've brushed Juno's teeth every day since we got her (she's 6 months old) and now she comes running and sits at my feet when she sees the toothbrush haha.


----------



## Bella's Family

BeckyBeagal said:


> LUV & Wolf-
> 
> 
> Thank you for your info. The sites you gave me were great if you are considering barfing your pet. However I am not even considering it now, I just want to feed the RAW bones to keep clean teeth. Briteday replied to freeze the bones. Thus other question rose up: do you defrost before you give it to your pet? How long is safe time frame for my dog to chew on raw bone, hour or a day?  If anybody can answer these, I would appreciate it.


I don't think you have to limit the amount of time the dog spends with a bone - as long as you're there to supervise, allow him/her to chew until they stop on their own. Chewing is a great stress reliever - that's why dogs why dogs will sometimes chew things we don't want them to when they're left alone, or when they're bored.

As far as freezing/defrosting. The bone will probably be more enjoyable for the dog if it's defrosted - they enjoy being able to get stuff off the bone while chewing.


----------



## pjjoseph131

Bones sound good- At what age do you start feeding them? i guess the dog should have adult teeth, no? also, I thought chicken bones splinter...but the necks are ok?


----------



## rosemaryninja

Cooked bones splinter, not raw ones, so technically all chicken bones are safe. The most important issue in terms of safety is to pick size-appropriate bones for your dog. If a bone is too small, your dog might swallow it without grinding it up in its teeth first, causing a blockage. Also, bones that are too large and hard - like femur bones or other weight-bearing bones - can cause chipped teeth.


----------



## BeegalBabe

My dog LOVES this chicken jerky that's really tough and hard. I wonder if it's also cleaning her teeth???


----------



## hanksimon

I haven't found anything edible that replacing brushing. Not even Vet recommended teeth cleaning for or raw turkey necks.

Having said that, I've also been told by one Vet that I should get my dog's teeth cleaned every 3 years even with brushing.... My own Vet does not agree, and says that my brushing is fine...

Your mileage will vary....


----------



## RubesMom

How appropriate to bring this thread back up for Pet Dental Health Month.  So for my giant boy Reuben, what would be the best kind of Raw Meaty Bone? I am very interested in doing this for him.


----------



## TxRider

So I have a 75lb GSD that chews like a fiend, and would no doubt crunch down any bone I give her and eat it.

I gave her a hoof once, and she chewed it down and ate it in under 30 minutes, puking it back up in another 30 minutes.

What kind of bone would be good for her, or what should I ask the guy at the meat counter for when go the grocery store?

Doesn't have to be really cheap, just a good bone for her and for her 50lb little sister.

They both have decent teeth, but a little plaque buildup. I'm not going to feed them raw, but she does need cleaner teeth and good things to chew on.

I'm pretty ignorant on what to ask for, I assume most butchers at grocery stores have bones they toss away that would be suitable.


----------



## js2jc

I hate to admit how I used to clean my dogs teeth! I mean - other than the usual brushing. But I will. I took a safety pin, sterilized it and picked the tarter build up off with it. I know - that was pretty bad. Now, I use actual dental instruments. It makes them nice and white and if they've gotten some brown tartar, it's the only way to get it off. Now, it's not easy or sometimes possible to remove the interior spots, but the canines, front, and even molars can be cleaned with the dental cleaning tools. My dogs are really good about it. My lab has used his teeth to bend the chain link fence so he can get out on trash day and has therefore broken several, so they're in bad shape now. He's 10 and not doing well due to hip dysplasia, but he's a love.

There are finger brushes for dogs that I think are great too - and you don't need to use any toothpaste really. The enzymatic ones are good, but just removing the "crud" once a day or several times a week is good enough. The important this is to do anything you'll want to do later from day one. Brush teeth, clean ears, eyes, clip nails, etc. It makes life easier later! Take care, Jan


----------



## hanksimon

I use the standard dog toothbrush and tooth paste from PetsMart.

However, my dentist gives his dogs raw turkey necks and says their teeth sparkle.

But, my Vet recommends against that approach because of the chance of breaking teeth and eating slivers. I asked about raw bones and she said the chance was smaller... but she had done surgery on dogs that had eaten raw bones.


----------



## surftb15

This sounds good idea. What kind of bone should I give to my Aussie? Would a raw bone make any difference if I do not feed raw?


----------



## hanksimon

My dentist does NOT feed raw, except for the turkey neck. And, I don't feed raw and don't use raw bones, personally... matter of preference. I am content to brush my dog's teeth. 

My dentist suggests the raw turkey neck for his standard poodles. Don't know if dog size vs. bone size matters. It sounds like some bones, such as knuckles, may be too hard for dogs, and I think that a dog's teeth grow more prone to cracks and breaks as they become senior. 

You might search the rest of the forum for other opinions, and folks more experienced with raw and BARF (Bones and Raw Food) diets.

When you give any new food, there is always the potential for a 3 - 5 day adjustment (soft stool or runs), but most dogs adjust fairly quickly with no problems... Raw Bones may cause no impact.


----------



## surftb15

My vet recommended this for me:

So I bought my dog a big beef thigh today.

He loves it!


----------



## Kaylee_2

Great thread! Thanks for all the helpful advice. 

Our 8 yr old Shih Tzu would never let me brush her teeth, and now she has to have those 2 little back molars pulled and a cleaning next week, so I'm trying to get things started/back on the right track with her and our Pyr pup. 

My husband just got back from Kroger, where he asked the butcher for raw bones for our Pyrenees. The butcher said that all they had were these packaged "Butcher's Block Bones" and another that has no label. 

Here's a link to them:
http://www.angeldogsfoundation.org/store/index.html

That page says they're beef, but the one he got, the "BeHAMoth," is from pork. It looks like this beef shin bone, though, with joints at both ends:









The other, non-labeled one is cut on both ends - it looks like a section of a leg bone or big rib.

Two questions:

1. I know they aren't what I'm looking for, but are they safe? Or, should I toss them?

(The small print on the labeled one does say "Only for dogs under 25 lbs." Our Pyre is a 35lb, 4mo puppy, so it looks like only our Shih Tzu could have that one, at least. I'm not sure about the shank...)

2. Before he goes off to another store to try again for raw bones, is there a secret to getting butchers at chains like Albertsons or Market Street to sell them to you? 

Thanks!


----------



## surftb15

I would honestly just try a regular bone. The bone that you mention above might brittle easily, and you don't want a bigger dog to ingest something like that and perforate their intestines.

In my case, my local chain grocery store didnt have what I was looking for. I ended up going to a local butcher and getting this HUGE bone for $1 dollar. I will take a picture of it later, but it was definetely worth it. 

And, you can put peanut butter inside once they get a lot of that marrow out.


----------



## hanksimon

My Dentist likes raw bones for his dog, but my Vet recommends against them. Go Figure !

I used to give my dog raw hide, but he is a retriever and a hard, obsessed chewer, so he will sit and completely finish the raw hide, regardless of how long it takes... usually not too long for him.

That's OK..... But then he gets the runs... Doesn't seem to bother him, but I decided to stop, after I recognized the pattern.


----------



## hanksimon

I brush every other day with Doggie Paste... and my dog likes it, too 

As a reward, he gets to lick the brush afterwards. 

He hasn't had his teeth cleaned in about 3 years, so in August we'll see if the Vet recommends it. My dog is 9, and I don't know if I will get his teeth cleaned any more after this one, if needed...


----------



## DJEtzel

caringcreatures said:


> Okay, I know I'm new here and this isn't going to make me popular, but I'm going to come out on the other side of the raw meaty bones debate - just for balance as much as anything else.
> 
> There are risks of obstruction associated with raw bones and this is one reason vets worry about them. There is no doubt they provide enrichment for dogs, however, this can be simulated with raw hide bone chews and the such. Raw hide bones provide the added advantage that the dog's teeth can penetrate through to various levels without the bone cracking (or worse, the dog's teeth cracking, which believe me, can happen). Variation in penetration ensures the whole tooth is cleaned rather than just the tip.
> 
> Just to be clear, I'm not saying people giving raw meaty bones are necessarily wrong, just that perhaps there are alternatives and these can be equally (if not more) effective with less risk of gastrointestinal obstructions and tooth fracture.


I have heard of more rawhide-related blockages than bone blockages. They're easy to swallow and choke on, and swell when wet. Probably the worse thing for a dog's tummy. I would have to believe that RMBs provide much better nutrition and clean more effectively. Plus, I've heard of a lot of rawhides that have not-so-good presevatives and chemicals on them that dogs really don't need.


----------



## DJEtzel

I rely of my dog's RAW meat diet to clean his teeth, and the vet has seen a comparable difference between him and most dogs that get their teeth cleaned or not. I don't intend on giving my dog anything other than his normal meals to clean his teeth. But then again, that's just me.


----------



## CockerspanielLove

I am almost in tears after trying EVERYTHING + not being able to brush for more than 5 seconds (7 yr old cocker) She absolutely freaks out no matter how calm she was before, how tasty the tp is, and how gentle we are.

We use Wysong and some liquid stuff that goes in the water, as well as Cet Hextra chews - it's definitely kept the buildup down but its been 2 yrs since her vet dental and theres a lot of yellow. I absolutely am not putting her under again for a cleaning
We have a special bone that you put tp in and she bites at the bristles, but it just isnt enough.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated....I will definitely try raw bones - for a 20 pound cocker appx what size is suggested?

Thanks!


----------



## DJEtzel

CockerspanielLove said:


> I am almost in tears after trying EVERYTHING + not being able to brush for more than 5 seconds (7 yr old cocker) She absolutely freaks out no matter how calm she was before, how tasty the tp is, and how gentle we are.
> 
> We use Wysong and some liquid stuff that goes in the water, as well as Cet Hextra chews - it's definitely kept the buildup down but its been 2 yrs since her vet dental and theres a lot of yellow. I absolutely am not putting her under again for a cleaning
> We have a special bone that you put tp in and she bites at the bristles, but it just isnt enough.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated....I will definitely try raw bones - for a 20 pound cocker appx what size is suggested?
> 
> Thanks!


I would feed pork neck bones or chicken drumsticks probably, once a week. Wings would probably be too small and she'd eat it too fast to get any chewing out. You could also try rib bones. I haven't tried them, but I've heard they're really good for chewing.


----------



## pomchi_momma

For my chihuahua/terrier mix Kodi I don't have to worry too much about his teeth since he has toys and bones he chews to get rid of plaque. However, his gums get food particles stuck to them so I get a terry cloth and wet it and put baking soda on it and clean his gums that way. It also works on teeth.


----------



## Bumblina

Just confirming here raw meaty bones aren't always safe. My dog nearly died from an obstruction in her esophagus. It had to take an expensive vet bill to convince us that, as much as we loved giving our dogs raw bones, we'll go ahead and accept life without them.

If you want to give them raw bones, go ahead, but make sure you're monitoring your dogs and making sure they aren't swallowing huge chunks!


----------



## DJEtzel

Bumblina said:


> Just confirming here raw meaty bones aren't always safe. My dog nearly died from an obstruction in her esophagus. It had to take an expensive vet bill to convince us that, as much as we loved giving our dogs raw bones, we'll go ahead and accept life without them.
> 
> If you want to give them raw bones, go ahead, but make sure you're monitoring your dogs and making sure they aren't swallowing huge chunks!


This wouldn't happen if you were paying attention and teaching your dogs to slow down and chew in the first place. When responsible pet owners feed bones they do so under supervision, so this RARELY happens.


----------



## Bumblina

Interesting...how do you teach your dogs to slow down and chew, DJEtzel? That would be great if I could train my dogs to do so.


----------



## DJEtzel

Bumblina said:


> Interesting...how do you teach your dogs to slow down and chew, DJEtzel? That would be great if I could train my dogs to do so.


Most people with dogs that want to swallow food whole or too quickly hold said item for them to chew slowly on until they can learn that they don't get it unless they take their time. Some people have to do this for months, some forever, and some dogs learn pretty quickly. Of course, you still have to supervise just in case, but they can then at least be trusted with it by themselves.


----------



## Nil

This is kind of ironic, I just got complimented on my dog's white teeth yesterday out training at a park. I adopted my dog as a 4 year old adult and so rather than try to train her to use a toothbrush, and knowing her would have taken maybe 4-5 months, I opted for occasional raw meaty bones and it has done wonders for her. That said, she is a pretty mild chewer who takes her time eating. 

For my 60lb husky mix I go to Vons and usually buy, Soup Bones (more for recreation, not huge pieces are broken off, and marrow inside to try and chew out), beef ribs (kind of expensive, only did once when it was on sale), discounted meat ranging from chicken thighs to chicken halves, I buy whole chickens for $4-$5 and cut them up myself at home and give her a piece for a meal here and there. I feed her some of these chicken pieces maybe 2-3 times a week in place of 1 meal. She still gets high quality kibble so I don't worry too much about variety of meat. That is what has worked for me personally. 

Greenies are a no-no. Smoked bones from Petco/Petsmart are a no-no. Rawhide is a no-no too. These are just my personal preferences.


----------



## EtherealJane

Can someone recommend the appropriate size/type bone I should buy for my dog to help keep his teeth clean? He's ~15 pounds JRT/poodle mix, and about the size/body type of a JRT.

He's on a premium kibble (TOTW/wellness core ocean) and I'd be feeding the bones 1-2 a week for the purpose of teeth cleaning/ a treat for my dog. Thanks!


----------



## LDMomma

We brush the teeth 2x per week (Monday and Thursday), chew bullysticks daily, use a water additive, just ordered CET chews. My dogs are on an Honest Kitchen/Nature's Variety Frozen Raw diet with Fromm's Surf and Turf free-fed although they don't eat the kibble at all!


----------



## HuskyLuv

We use Petzlife Oral Care spray on our dogs once daily and brush their teeth several times a week. More and more I am trying to get into giving them RMBs as well.


----------



## roxiefoxie08

actually feeding bones to a chihuahua does not work for me this breed is delicate to things like that sensitive tummies i give them a deers antler they both charge it lasts for ever keeps their teeth clean too


----------



## Ice222

I feed my dachshund pup a PREY model raw diet, he does not need his teeth cleaned, not just because he's a pup, but from the way that he needs to work at his food, I can see how it flosses his teeth. Although dogs can choke on pretty much ANYTHING you give them, if feeding raw meaty bones properly and doing it under supervision, they actually learn to chew all things more thoroughly. That way they learn not to scoff food, toys, or anything else you give them. Never feed cooked bone of defrost anything with bone in the microwave. That's what makes the bones brittle and dangerous.

And for those saying that raw bones are dangerous, problems only occur if you don't use your common sense and watch your dog to make sure they are chewing properly. Eg. if you see your dog, scoffing down chicken necks whole, feed them something heftier like turkey necks so that they'd be forced to chew, if your dog tries to crunch through incredibly dense bones, don't give them any weight bearing bones that they can break their teeth on. It's pretty simple really.

General size guide I'd say is to give toy dogs/puppies chicken necks, miniture dogs duck necks, medium sized dogs turkey necks, and large dogs can either get bigger bones like lamb legs, or whole prey like chicken so that they are forced to chew while not risking their teeth on oversized bones.


----------



## titiaamor

This has been a great thread! I don't do RMB b/c we live in the tropics and when I did it was unmanageable with the flies. There's already enough insects living in or near our house.

W don't have any 'pet supply' stores here- can I use a regular human toothbrush? My dogs are used to me handling their mouths.


----------



## hanksimon

A quality, regular, human, soft-bristle, toothbrush is fine. The major idea is to use friction to brush the plaque off the teeth, the gumlines, and the gums, before it can harden into tartar. I believe that keeping the gumline clean is most important. You want a toothbrush that won't cut or abrade the dog's mouth, although a little bleeding may not be a concern at first.

I use a toothpaste from PetsMart, brushing at least every other day or better. Based on the health of my dog's mouth, my Vet said that I could use plain water, if I wanted... BTW, you might be able to get a free toothbrush from your Vet, as well as sample toothpaste. Wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## roxiefoxie08

Henry_Love said:


> I use an all-natural product called DentaSure. It comes in spray or gel form, and it's alcohol-free and tastes great because it's naturally sweetened with Stevia.
> 
> The spray targets the whole mouth while the gel targets a more specific trouble area. Some dogs don't like the sound of a spray, so the gel is a great alternative.
> 
> If you've had trouble with Dog Dental Care in the past, it all ends here. I never have to buy those toys, bones, treats, and food that claim they clean teeth but in reality don't work. This stuff _actually _works!


is in stevia bad for dogs lol


----------



## chez

raw meaty bones http://www.barfaustralia.com/index.php also raw carrots are good


----------



## titiaamor

My vet knows nothing about toothbrushing and laughed A LOT when I asked him about it. (He's a student of mine.) We might be able to go to the big city and find something, but I doubt it. Also, Brazil doesn't have free samples of ANYTHING. The USA (Europe too? developed world?) is unique in that way. 

But we have plenty of human soft-bristles. I'll let y'all know how it goes.




hanksimon said:


> A quality, regular, human, soft-bristle, toothbrush is fine. The major idea is to use friction to brush the plaque off the teeth, the gumlines, and the gums, before it can harden into tartar. I believe that keeping the gumline clean is most important. You want a toothbrush that won't cut or abrade the dog's mouth, although a little bleeding may not be a concern at first.
> 
> I use a toothpaste from PetsMart, brushing at least every other day or better. Based on the health of my dog's mouth, my Vet said that I could use plain water, if I wanted... BTW, you might be able to get a free toothbrush from your Vet, as well as sample toothpaste. Wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## aussiegirl6

Becky, I go to the grocery store and ask for beef bones they come 6 in a package for like 2 dollars. I boil hot water, then only put the bones in it for 2 minutes, Don't want to cook the bone that makes them soft and they can splinter, just heat them enough to brown the bone.
Cool it off and give the pups a go at it. The bones are small, so the beagle chew is the same as the Aussies. Best to you.


----------



## hueyeats

Human toothbrush and pet store toothpaste as well ( pet store toothbrush won't work).
I also freeze ice chunks as chew for him everyday...
He also has tons of raw bones.

Sometimes I will use a baby wipe also to wipe his teeth when watching TV.
Roman is always nice smelling.


----------



## TrumpetsGo

sometimes when cleaning my dogs teeth i used a toothbrush..


----------



## hanksimon

Yeah I received mix information - My dentist gave his standard poodle raw turkey necks everyday with no issues, but my Vet recommended against that practice b/c the bone could break and cause stomach problems, as karmad suggested.


----------



## archcherub

britishbandit said:


> I've never had any luck brusing my dogs teeth, they just gnaw on the brush and lick the doggy toothpaste off. I havn't attempted that in YEARS!! LOL
> 
> I give mine bones, chews, dental toys (Maya is part RAW fed also), and about once a week I wipe their teeth and gumlines with gauze. It's soft, and the ridges pick up a lot. It's also a lot easier than brushing, and dogs seem to be much more accpeting of a "rub" with a piece of gauze on your finger than a brush shoved into their mouths. LOL


same for my dog. i am unable to brush my dog teeth
i can only use a gauze and rub it.
i am thinking of buying those pet toothpaste or dental spray?

do u guys know if those works?


----------



## hanksimon

Ask you Vet's opinion. My Vet said the dental spray didn't work, unless wiped on every tooth after every meal. But, another Vet said I could just brush the outside of the back teeth. Currently, I brush as much as I can with pet toothpaste, twice a day, so my dog will get used to it. I think it used to bother him, but now it seems to 'tease' him and he likes the flavor. It took nearly a year for him to get used to brushing, and we'll see this Friday what the vet says at the annual checkup.


----------



## LorraineJim

Whether you brush your dog's teeth or not, you should have a look inside his mouth every week or so, cause I've purchased all types of breath fresheners, water additives and special dog treats and nothing seems to help my doggie's bad breath.


----------



## hanksimon

If I don't brush my dog's teeth, his breath is bad, but it clears up for a day or two after brushing. If a dog has bad allergies or sinus infections, then he may have bad breath, even after brushing.


----------



## Ari1405

I have a Chihuahua (Buddy Bear) who is around 5 pounds. I bought him Nylabone's yesterday which is a 3 pack but wasn't very interested in chewing on them but I didn't give him the edible. I have all my dogs (3 other Chihuahuas) on Greenies grain free and this weekend I bought another grain free dental treat (I forgot the brand) All my dogs are on water additive.
I haven't been able to brush his teeth as I rearranged my room and don't remember where I placed it and I have been so busy lately. But he doesn't really like when I brush his teeth. When you guys say gauze it's just normal gauze and I can but toothpaste and just go all around his teeth? 
Has anyone tried pig ears? Did anything go wrong? Did it help with anything dental wise? Do you think it would be safe to give Buddy Bear pig ears knowing he's so small. I am usually very hesitant to give my little guy anything that a bigger dog can have.
Deer antlers also I just read someone say for Chi's. But he's not much of a chewer though. I wonder if they sell them at Petsmart or Petco. I'll have to fo more research but I wanted to start here first. 
Btw I am asking advice for Buddy Bear because out of my 4 dogs his teeth are the "worse"


----------



## LorraineJim

At-home teeth cleaning tips use a specially designed dog toothbrush or a recommended alternative. Never use human toothpaste. Give your dog a small sample of the toothpaste to introduce the taste. Lift the lip to expose the outside surfaces of your dog's gums and teeth. http://stinashunddagis.com


----------



## LorraineJim

Well here are my some of At-home teeth cleaning tips..

First, use a specially designed dog toothbrush or a recommended alternative then, let me remind you, that you should never use human toothpaste for your dog's teeth. then if you'll buy a special toothpaste for your dog, give him a small sample of the toothpaste to introduce the taste, so he won't swallow it for the first time that you will brush his teeth. And another one thing to remember, always lift the lip to expose the outside surfaces of your dog's gums and teeth...


----------

